# Lost Keys for D Lock!!!



## TwickenhamCyclist (4 Oct 2011)

Lost my Keys for the bike 
So I had a go at opening the D-Lock with a car jack, only too ruin the jack! – the lock (Kryptonite) stayed intact – didn’t even bend an inch! (so I suppose I should be pleased )

Without wishing to aid a chav should they wander across this forum, anyone else got any tips? – before I burn out an angle grinder or muck up a drill and set of bits drilling the lock??


----------



## Moodyman (4 Oct 2011)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> *Lost my Keys* for the bike
> So I had a go at opening the D-Lock with a car jack, only too ruin the jack! – the lock (Kryptonite) stayed intact – didn’t even bend an inch! (so I suppose I should be pleased )
> 
> Without wishing to aid a chav should they wander across this forum, anyone else got any tips? – before I burn out an angle grinder or muck up a drill and set of bits drilling the lock??




You had the two keys together????? 

Sorry can't give advice about getting lock open. I put my two keys separate so I always have a spare to unlock my bike.


----------



## chris-s (4 Oct 2011)

1) F*** off great bolt cutters

2) Angle grinder

3) Friendly fire brigade exercise

4) Invite the local scrotes around 


Chris


----------



## palinurus (4 Oct 2011)

I've done it (I didn't have the two keys together but I sure as hell forgot where I put the spare for safekeeping)

Mine wasn't a Kryptonite. The shackles are practically impossible to saw through but I sawed into the bit with the lock in it with a hacksaw. It took a while but it went through eventually (once I got halfway through if must've cut through something important 'cos it just fell off after that).


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2011)

Oh dear.


----------



## addictfreak (4 Oct 2011)

chris-s said:


> 1) F*** off great bolt cutters
> 
> 2) Angle grinder
> 
> ...




Depends on the circumstances, but if your close to your local Station the lads *may *be able to help. It will just depend on what the brigade policy is to this sort of thing. If your able to take bike (i assume the lock is on the bike) and lock to the station, i would hope they could do it on a good will basis as long as you can prove the bike is yours.
Not saying they will definately do it, but if you brought it to my station I would as long as you could prove ownership. Worth a punt at least.


----------



## pshore (4 Oct 2011)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> the lock (Kryptonite)



I assume this lock is post biro era ?


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (4 Oct 2011)

pshore said:


> I assume this lock is post biro era ?



lol - yes - and it's locked to a decent bike anchor - i moved back from university last week and the spare is somewhere in storage - problem is that i have a 100 square foot storage unit with about 60 boxes in, and the rest - it will take several days to go through - talk about a needle in a haystack - but at least the bike isn't going to get stolen easily!! Had to make do with riding Mrs TC's bike... will try and drill it next


----------



## jonny jeez (4 Oct 2011)

If its locked to something, Just leave it by twickenham station ...it'll be open in no time.


----------



## Manonabike (4 Oct 2011)

TwickenhamCyclist said:


> Lost my Keys for the bike
> So I had a go at opening the D-Lock with a car jack, only too ruin the jack! – the lock (Kryptonite) stayed intact – didn’t even bend an inch! (so I suppose I should be pleased )
> 
> Without wishing to aid a chav should they wander across this forum, anyone else got any tips? – before I burn out an angle grinder or muck up a drill and set of bits drilling the lock??




What Kryptonite model is that?


----------



## marshmella (4 Oct 2011)

Small angle grinder fitted with a cutting disc goes through most things with ease.... er.. i only know because i occasionally use one at work


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2011)

My Abus lock came with a card so I could order new keys...I assume you cannot wait that long (or even if Kryptonite offer the same facility)?


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (4 Oct 2011)

Manonabike said:


> What Kryptonite model is that?




*It’s a KryptoLok Series 2*
Which ironically comes with a free key replacement service if you resister your lock and key number with Kriptonite – guess what I will be doing from now on…

This isn’t even my main lock so to speak – I’ve got one of those New York ones that is better but I had left that somewhere else while I moved so chucked this old backup one on the bike instead… dough!


----------



## nich (4 Oct 2011)

It's good you can't force the lock open.

I've got the same and it's reassuring


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2011)

I'd be tempted to look through your storage boxes. Will probably be quicker than arsing about trying different things to break it.


----------



## CopperCyclist (4 Oct 2011)

Drill the lock straight down the centre if you have a decent power drill - don't use too large a drill bit, best to start small and work upwards. Then use an Allen key in the same way you would a normal key to unlock it. Might take some fiddling.


----------



## Beebo (4 Oct 2011)

400bhp said:


> I'd be tempted to look through your storage boxes. Will probably be quicker than arsing about trying different things to break it.




remember that the key will be in the last box you look in, so look in the last box first  

oh and good luck.

my abus came with 4 keys, i have one on my key ring, one at work, one at home and i've forgotten where the 4th is!


----------



## soulful dog (4 Oct 2011)

Good luck!

I've just been to have a search for my 2nd key, which I planked somewhere for safekeeping. It's in my bedroom somewhere, well at least it _should_ be.... can't find it.


----------



## sabian92 (5 Oct 2011)

I'm glad you posted this, I've got the same lock and I've always been a bit worried about it being broken while I'm at college, at least now it's pretty decent!

I hope you find the keys though, and do register for spares - it'll save your bacon one day!


----------



## TwickenhamCyclist (5 Oct 2011)

OK - so I tried a power drill (decent one) but the bits just snapped off in the lock (to be fair, they were cheap drill bits) so dug the angle grinder out of the garage and, although not quite like a knife through butter, the lock was off in a few minutes… but yes, I’m pretty impressed with the robustness of the lock – I guess any determined thief is going to get through a lock eventually but this one would certainly slow them down enough or make them think about pinching someone else’s less well protected bike…


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2011)

Well done !


----------



## cycleman (7 Oct 2011)

fossyant said:


> Well done !




I lost my abus key a few weeks ago. They were on the rings secure withmy house keys and other stuff, but somehow it came off!!. Luckly I found it in my car


----------



## punkedmonkey (7 Oct 2011)

Hmm... I might take this as a timely reminder to find my spare keys!


----------



## mickle (7 Oct 2011)

The Teenager lost the master key to my NY Kruptonite leaving me with just one spare. Which has no number on it so I cannot order a replacement. :/


----------



## slowmotion (7 Oct 2011)

I'm glad that the angle grinder did the business. The mistake that some people make is to use *metal grinding* discs rather than *metal cutting* discs. The cutting discs tend to be thinner, and you can get them as thin as 1 mm for a 115 mm grinder. Please always use a guard. People who don't sometimes die when the disc shatters.


Here:

http://www.axminster.co.uk/bosch-bosch-ultra-thin-metal-cutting-discs-prod31571/


----------

